# weird brakes



## german-dub (Oct 20, 2009)

well the shop did the front brakes last month, new discs and pads but sometimes it feel like it doesnt work as it should be.
when im pushing the brake pedal a lil harder it feels like the car wont stop. its kind weird. i need to push it harder then before








did they anything wrong ?? they used all oem audi stuff.


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: weird brakes (german-dub)*

Did they bleed the brakes?
Maybe there is an air bubble in the system as that would make the pedal soft and pedal travel further while not producing full braking ability.


----------



## monkeytronic (Oct 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*

A few full stops from 60-ish are recommended to properly break-in the new pads and rotors for optimal brake feel.
What I do is pick out a long deserted section of road where there's no traffic and take it up to around 60 mph then apply the brakes hard with just enough force to prevent ABS from kicking to slow the car down to 5-10 mph. Then drive a couple of miles back at 60-ish to cool to rotors down then repeat once or twice more.
I don't completely come to a stop because I don't want to transfer the brake pad compound to the rotors which can cause a vibration mimicking warped rotors and I let the rotors cool sufficiently because if they get too hot they'll glaze which means I'd have to pull the wheels/rotors, refinish the rotors back to a dull surface finish then start all over again.


----------



## VW...vw...wv...WV (Sep 7, 2005)

right there.
that is what i did on my previous cars when changing rotors-pads.

if you break them good, it should be fine, but i would still check for brake fluid change, just in case.


----------



## ironmule (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: (VW...vw...wv...WV)*

odd enough, i just had the shop put on new rear pads and rotors yesterday, and i did the fronts a few months ago. My brake peddle always seemed soft, even after all new pads and rotors. I may flush the lines out when it gets warmer to see if that helps. It also seems like my rears do more work than my fronts, is there a way to adjust the proportioning valve? sorry about the thread jack


----------



## german-dub (Oct 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (monkeytronic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *monkeytronic* »_*A few full stops from 60-ish are recommended to properly break-in the new pads and rotors for optimal brake feel.*
What I do is pick out a long deserted section of road where there's no traffic and take it up to around 60 mph then apply the brakes hard with just enough force to prevent ABS from kicking to slow the car down to 5-10 mph. Then drive a couple of miles back at 60-ish to cool to rotors down then repeat once or twice more.
I don't completely come to a stop because I don't want to transfer the brake pad compound to the rotors which can cause a vibration mimicking warped rotors and I let the rotors cool sufficiently because if they get too hot they'll glaze which means I'd have to pull the wheels/rotors, refinish the rotors back to a dull surface finish then start all over again.

i did it 3 times this week and it feels better now. but actually im not sure about the age of the brake fluid, maybe a change couldnt be the worst


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (german-dub)*

Audi clearly states to change the brake fluid every two years regardless of mileage. This is to get the accumulated moisture and dirt out of the system that can cause very expensive brake components to fail prematurely and to help keep the pedal firm.
If brake fluid has not been replaced in a *long time*, strongly suggest a pressure flush and to run at least ~1.5L fluid thru the system. If you use a clear hose at the bleeder screw, you will be suprised to see the amount of dark fluid and particulate dirt exiting the system.


----------



## german-dub (Oct 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (GLS-S4)*

well i think it will be the brake fluid. could be in there for many years i guess. need to change it very soon
but brakes are going more incommodious with every single day. a few days back it started to vibrate by using the brakes in a hard way.
****ing stupid car







and remember, new brakes (2.5 month / about 1000miles)


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (german-dub)*

Were all four brakes pads and rotors replaced with new parts? If only front brakes were replaced, maybe the rear brakes need replaced now. If recently replaced brakes are vibrating during hard braking then it suggest brakes were not properly bedded when brand new and now uneven pad material deposits are forming on the rotor surface.
Suggest inspect both sides of all rotors before blaming the car










_Modified by GLS-S4 at 11:10 AM 3/8/2010_


----------

